# :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Even Better!!! Free Shipping!!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning is proud to announce that we've taken our original Ultimate 1.8T Timing Belt Kits and made them even better!
All kits now include engine seals and motor mount bolts at *no additional cost* and kits still include *FREE SHIPPING !!!*
We are confident this is the most complete 1.8T timing belt kit available on the market and now at an even better value!

*ECS Tuning Ultimate 1.8T Timing Belt Kit*


*ECS Tuning Ultimate 1.8T Timing Belt Kit with OEM coolant*


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Yum, I'm going to buy one soon. Is this a limited time offer or ECS's new package deal?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Yum, I'm going to buy one soon. Is this a limited time offer or ECS's new package deal?

This is the current special and it should be running for awhile.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I went to my dealer today just for kicks, to see what they sell their timing belt kits for. For the timing belt, idler roller assembly, water pump (plastic impeller) and serpentine belt, they want to charge me $289.35








I'm purchasing my ultimate timing belt kit through ECS right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and I was quoted at $534 in only labor ftl















Edit: Crap, now I maxed out my credit card










_Modified by Phrost at 9:07 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just bought mine. I am going to attempt to install it myself. I got some good DIY's but unfortunately I am a retard, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (TREFTTY)*

Just got mine also, but my engine wont be in the car so i dont have nearly the problems


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (cincyTT)*

Thanks for the orders!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

whens a good mileage to do the timin belt i got 39K now.. still feelin good, when do they usually go?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (DuBSPEED22)*

I believe VW / Audi recommends doing it at 80k, however we suggest not letting it go much past 60k, especially if the car has been modified or upgraded.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

sounds good.. be expectin some business from me in the near future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (DuBSPEED22)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fthelocust (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Will this fit the 225Q? If so, you've got a sale, I just rolled over 60k and don't wanna risk it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (fthelocust)*

Yes, we have a few kits available for the 225, just be sure to be under the 225 section when selecting your kit. Please let us know if you have any questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

does thsi deal with "free shipping" include Canadian Customers?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

The free shipping offer is for the lower 48 in the US only unfortunately.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

What type of Thermostat are you including in this timing belt kit?
I hope it's not a Whaler thermostat. Those aren't the metal they are stamped out of. Just checking since I am about to order a kit and might as well be from ECS.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

The thermostat in this kit is a Behr thermostat.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

dude I knew I saw this bitch somewhere haha


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

hi ECS,
I would like to buy this kit - do u ship to singapore and accept credit cards?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey there! We do ship internationally, however PayPal is the best (and quickest) way to process international orders online.
Any order over $300 (if not paid with through PayPal), needs to be paid via wire transfer.
Let us know if you have any questions and we can go from there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

New lower pricing and new thermostat housing is also included on certain kits !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mxp (May 6, 2006)

any discount for canadian shipping?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

There a no specific discounts for Canadian customers, however we implemented the Cana-Ease Saver program for Canadian customers. The shipping cost includes all duties, fees and brokerages.


----------



## mxp (May 6, 2006)

very well ... ive ordered away ... E#12XX19


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hello,
Sorry, new guy here. Would you mind clarifying for the price variation what the difference is between your kit and the DG timing belt kit?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (paullee)*

Hey there, thanks for the question!
Our ECS Ultimate Plus Timing Belt Kit is priced slightly less expensive than the DG kit. Our kit also includes the same components as the DG kit, however we also offer the G12 coolant as well and have free shipping to the lower 48.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Is ECS still offering the kit?
A quick look on the site a few days back, and I couldn't seem to find all the components put together in a nice little package.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Yep, these are still available! If you click on any of the images at the top of this thread, they will take you to the page.
Also, you can find them on the site under the "Engine > Timing" category.
Let us know if you have any questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I ordered mine along with a few other necessities for my little TT.
ECS is fantastic as far as shipping goes. I already have a tracking number and my stuff should be here tomorrow. Excellent !








I will probably install the Timing Belt along with the other items myself with help from a couple of friends. Or should I say they will be doing most of the installing with me watching and handing them wrenches








Thanks for the Great Deal ECS! Free shipping to boot! That's why I ordered a few more items so total shipping was FREE.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered mine with a few other thing racked up quite a bill. Got it in no time. Always a satisfied customer.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Hey there, thanks for the question!
Our ECS Ultimate Plus Timing Belt Kit is priced slightly less expensive than the DG kit. Our kit also includes the same components as the DG kit, however we also offer the G12 coolant as well and have free shipping to the lower 48.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you include the special bolts like the DG kit has for removing the water pump too (not sure these are really necessary are they) ? Also, what difference is there between the 180 and 225hp TT kits? are the components different somehow?
thanks 


_Modified by Arizman3 at 1:04 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do not include the bolts, they are not necessary for the install. The kits are actually the same for the 180 and 225.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

i grabbed my Timing belt kit + light weight underdrive pulleys








too bad still waiting on the backorder


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Kits with the ECS lightweight crank pulley are now back in stock!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I grabbed a kit along with some gaskets the free shipping was a nice touch on a $300+ order








Great service from these guys as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've bought a ton of stuff off ECS and will continue to do so


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

u send to singapore and take masters?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

We can ship anywhere in the world via UPS, however payment for international orders must be via PayPal or wire transfer if the order is over $300
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Just bought one


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 1.8T Ultimate Timing Belt Kits - Now Ev ... (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I went to my dealer today just for kicks, to see what they sell their timing belt kits for. For the timing belt, idler roller assembly, water pump (plastic impeller) and serpentine belt, they want to charge me $289.35







I'm purchasing my ultimate timing belt kit through ECS right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and I was quoted at $534 in only labor ftl

















$550 in labor from a dealer is very cheap.
I bought the kit from ECS with the metal impeller 2 years ago when I did mine last and then had it intsalled professionally for under $350, I had some odds n ends done so the total bill came out to $700 something. That was the first week I owned my car, this summer I'm going to dive in on my own since I'm @ 93k, almost 100! the fat pig's gettin old


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just purchased kit. First timing belt change for me...hope its not terrible!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
There should be quite a few DIY's floating around, feel free to send over a PM if you need any help finding a few.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I am lucky enough to have a seasoned vet helping me out. I found a few, but if you know of one or two really great ones, i would appreciate them. PM sent.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM replied! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

